# How Many PerC Members Do You Know Personally?



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

1
She’s awesome but hasn’t been active here in years.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

As far as I'm concerned, I haven't really met anyone on here in person before, despite having thousands of members. So I probably did meet some stranger on here before whether it'd be through work or travel. I wouldn't really know, as I'm just taking a guess. Although, the members that I have talked to, are 100% behind the screen, and the majority I've talked to are cool people.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I know 1) my husband and 2) an INFJ friend I recruited. Neither of them use the forum at all anymore, so I suppose they don't count.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

None in person, so I voted 0. I've video chatted with 4 though.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Met my wife here. I also have a couple of others on my FB. Not sure if that count as knowing them IRL or not though.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

So many people are complete strangers. Not that surprising though.

Ahhh, if i could get my boyfriend to go on this site it would be great for his own sanity. It's nice to discuss psych openly with people in general.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

None.


----------

